# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Post your ball python drawings

## reggi-BP

I love art an animals would love to see them together

----------


## crapwhereaminow

Quick doodle I did when I first got my pied. 

I can't wait to see everyone else's!

----------


## sungmina

Do these count?  :Smile:  There are BPs in them haha!

----------


## egw006

Here's one we just finished on my son's wall.  The white is painted with a glow in the dark glaze.

Who's the coolest dad?

----------


## merdcme

> Here's one we just finished on my son's wall.  The white is painted with a glow in the dark glaze.
> 
> Who's the coolest dad?


very cool!

----------


## EdShal

egw006: now, thats very cool!!

----------


## egw006

Thank you!  We're pretty pleased with how it came out.  Next up is Leopard Gecko's in the daughter's room.   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## snakesRkewl

> Here's one we just finished on my son's wall.  The white is painted with a glow in the dark glaze.


That is sweet, great idea.

----------


## AkHerps

I want to be included! But I haven't drawn any ball pythons..but this is a reptile!!! It's old though, I did this in middle school 7th grade and have gotten crazy better since then, it's cool to look back at how much I've grown  :Very Happy:  It's on pretty large paper, I still have it.

----------

reggi-BP (07-29-2010)

----------


## egw006

Very nice!

GW

----------


## sho220

Here's a pen and ink of a spider...



Here's a few oil paintings...







Nice to see some herp art work!

----------

_Calift_ (07-27-2010),_Theartisticgemini_ (07-31-2010)

----------


## MissLeMew

> Here's a pen and ink of a spider...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few oil paintings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are amazing  :Good Job:

----------


## sho220

> These are amazing


Thanks! Here's a few more...

----------


## DesignerBP

My sketch. Thats nice oil work above.

----------


## pedipalps

Fantastic work of art!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Wow we actually have some artists on here!!! 

Sho, that first oil painting you posted, of the spider, is amazing! It absolutely glows! Also, every time I see your signature I want to ask you, "have you heard?" 

I think the two hardest things to draw are horses and snakes. Snakes because their shape and texture are weird, and horses because you have to really capture their elegance! I bet you guys could draw some fantastic horses  :Wink:

----------


## sho220

> Also, every time I see your signature I want to ask you, "have you heard?"


Of course I've Heard!!! THE BIRD IS THE WORD!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## king216

im gonna draw 1 real soon, it might not be as gr8 as some of you guys', but it will be ok  :Good Job:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Of course I've Heard!!! THE BIRD IS THE WORD!!!


 :sploosh:   :ROFL: 

Good because, I was under the impression that everyone had heard.

I also have to tell you this. I was in my car listening to some of my old music the other day, the song "Black Jesus" by Everlast, they also agree that the bird is the word!!!! I about died when I heard that part of the song!

----------


## BrianaK

crapwhereaminow, such a cool idea!

egw006, come paint my room sometime please? haha. Thats seriously amazing

sho220, the first picture is so creative in the spider web, i love it. The oil paintings are amazing as well. 

Everyone is so gifted, I wish I had the artistic talent  :Sad:

----------


## Mephys

> Thanks! Here's a few more...


The detailing on the scales is amazing!  :Good Job: 

I work a little bit with acrylic and it's much harder to play with the colors, but I never dared oil.

----------


## Mephys

Since Slithering sisters mentionned about horse drawings I figured I'd pitch in.

Horses have always been my passion, but due to my life circumstances I never had a horse or even had lessons for that matter. I've put all my energy in my reptiles these past few years, but horses will always remain my no1. That said, I grew up obsessing over horses and drawing them everywhere in my school books, agenda, at home, etc. I used mainly pencils, but I also tried a computer drawing software and acrylic paint. I will eventually try turtles and snakes  :Smile: 

All those drawings were done between 8-11 years ago








This one is a picture taken with my old camera of an acrylic I did for my step dad

----------


## Kyle@theHeathertoft

I shock myself...I do a lot of artwork yet have almost no snake-related artwork to share. Huh...must rectify that methinks!  :Smile: 

I do have two potentially funny snake-related drawings though...apologies, I draw animals better than people so I often draw people AS animals. 

The first one was inspired by an actual event...the caption (if there was one) would be "No you idiot, I said we have HERPS, not HERPES!!!"



And the second one is based on another actual event...a former friend said something nice and I said "Awww, you give me warm fuzzies" and then I had to quickly clarify that it's just a saying, has nothing to do with f/t mice!!!

----------


## kristan

I posted this one previously (but its the only bp I've done)



and a few other non bps...

----------

dr del (08-01-2010),iCandiExotics (08-01-2010),Mephys (07-30-2010),_merdcme_ (08-01-2010),MissLeMew (08-01-2010),_Sarin_ (08-01-2010),_sissysnakes_ (08-13-2012)

----------


## Mephys

Kristan, drawings like this just put mine to shame  :Razz: 


Your drawings are so realistic it's crazy, and I love the black and white with color accents in it.

----------


## DesignerBP

> I work a little bit with acrylic and it's much harder to play with the colors, but I never dared oil.


Once u go oil I doubt u'll go back to acrylic. Its great!

----------


## Deadly_Legend

how on earth did you learn to draw and paint so well!! im jealous...you all have amazing art skills  :Good Job:  wish i had atleast a little skill to post some sort of drawing..

----------


## ClarkT

Wow. You guys have talent! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Animals As Leaders

Man o man!!

Some of you guys have some real talent.  I would buy some of those no joke if you ever sold them.  I would love to have BP art in my snake room!  Great stuff!

----------


## appygirl84

> I posted this one previously (but its the only bp I've done)
> 
> 
> 
> and a few other non bps...


I think two of our posters could quite possibly make decent money taking commissions for doing portraits of peoples snakes and pets.  =)

----------


## Josh Emmons

Sadly, God never gave me the best drawing skills.... seriously, this is the best i could possibly do... (took me 3 trys.)

----------

BrianaK (08-02-2010),MissLeMew (08-01-2010)

----------


## kristan

sho220 - Your paintings are awesome. I hear oil is the way to go I just haven't had the time to try it yet..that, and I grew up using acrylic.

Mephys - I think one of the reasons I do realism is that I'm not very creative...I have to have a photo or something in front of me or I can't draw it that well. I really like the color and lighting in your 4th one down (with the horse silhouette). I love pictures with strong lighting and I think you did a really nice job with the composition (its interesting to look at) and the shadows.  You should hang it up!

Appygirl - A few the drawings I had posted were commissions. I sell drawings from time to time. I'm guessing if I made it to some shows I maybe could sell more but as of now just don't have the time to go.

Here are some doodles I've done while one the phone, etc. They're neat but don't have the level of detail they would have if I had a photo in front of me (I guess thats why I choose to doodle mythological beings).

----------


## Theartisticgemini

> Sadly, God never gave me the best drawing skills.... seriously, this is the best i could possibly do... (took me 3 trys.)


Beats mine for sure.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Since Slithering sisters mentionned about horse drawings I figured I'd pitch in.


Thanks for posting some horse ones!!!  :Good Job:  I like them. You know.....Illinois is not very far from Iowa. Our horses are only about an hour from the IL border..... There's also a place in IL that I've gone to every summer for the past 8 years, it's called Ride-A-Clyde/Pine View Cabins. They are located in Keithsburg, IL. It's pricey, but you get to ride Clydesdales!  




> sho220 - Your paintings are awesome. I hear oil is the way to go I just haven't had the time to try it yet..that, and I grew up using acrylic.


I like your horseish ones too!!!

----------


## NomiGold

Great stuff everyone! There is some serious talent going on here. I do have a Deviantart, but everything on there is over two years old and I cannot figure out my new scanner/photoshop and cannot upload new stuff.  :Rage:  No snakes though, but here is the link because I am shameless. http://phenomi.deviantart.com/

I haven't even tried to draw a ball python... methinks I should.

----------


## NomiGold

> I posted this one previously (but its the only bp I've done)
> 
> 
> 
> and a few other non bps...


Kristan, your stuff is great! Do you do sell these, or do you do it as a hobby?

----------

Maarten83 (08-02-2010)

----------


## Mephys

> Sadly, God never gave me the best drawing skills.... seriously, this is the best i could possibly do... (took me 3 trys.)


 :ROFL:

----------


## Dixie Serpent Den

> Here's one we just finished on my son's wall.  The white is painted with a glow in the dark glaze.
> 
> Who's the coolest dad?



My son would love to have that!! But I can't draw so he can only get pictures I take. LOL

----------


## MissLeMew

> Wow we actually have some artists on here!!! 
> 
> Sho, that first oil painting you posted, of the spider, is amazing! It absolutely glows! Also, every time I see your signature I want to ask you, "have you heard?" 
> 
> I think the two hardest things to draw are horses and snakes. Snakes because their shape and texture are weird, and horses because you have to really capture their elegance! I bet you guys could draw some fantastic horses


Certain cats can be really hard to draw, too. I've always had trouble with people noses as well.  :Razz:  I wish I had a decent camera, because I'm dying to post my big pen and ink snake piece in this thread. But alas, stinky computer camera is stinky and can't fit the whole thing into frame.

Awesome artwork everyone! I love seeing different styles and such... always gets me in the mood to pick up my pens  :Smile:

----------


## Christina

Here is a grid drawing that I did for my photo class a couple of years ago. This picture is actually about 2 x 2.5 feet.

----------


## egw006

> My son would love to have that!! But I can't draw so he can only get pictures I take. LOL


OK.  Here's the trick...

1)  Take a pic of your subject to put on the wall.
2)  Print a copy to a transparency sheet.
3)  Use an "old-school" overhead projector to beam the picture onto the wall.
4)  Trace out the picture on the wall.
5)  Paint.

Easy as can be!  Now, go make your son happy!   :Smile: 

Regards,
GW

----------

BrianaK (08-02-2010)

----------

